# Outside living~



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay, So *if* I was to get a rabbit and house it outside I was thinking about in my garden. The garden isn't doing so well, my dad wants to tear it down, and it seems like a large place for the rabbit to live. The garden is 8 feet by 8 feet (cube shaped). There is a divider off to the right side that is 6 feet by 2 feet. I was thinking the smaller area would be a sleeping area and the larger area is the run. The only prob. I have with this is... The wood and the soil. 
The wood is old and I don't know if it is safe, I can replace it easily to fix that problem.
But then the soil is a problem it has that white, soft garden perlite.. I dont think it is safe, Almost positive..

PICTURE: http://www.alpinegardensociety.net/image_files/diary/sizedSupercoarse perlite4211.jpg

I was wondering about Ideas to cover it up so a rabbit couldn't reach it. Maybe like put a tarp on top of the ground and tie it down. Ideas? I wojuld put wire on the bottom so he couldn't escape and have wood on the side posts so he/she can't escape.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmm... you always want to be cautious when your rabbits are living outdoors. Make sure they are confined VERY well, and keep in mind that rabbits can jump shockingly high, so if you have no roof to contain them, they they will ultimately end up escaping... so, be careful, and I hope it works out!! :thumbup


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

I will have a roof on top of the enclosure no matter what happens. Ideas for that too?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, with a roof I think you will be fine!!  Wire for the roof??


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

Wire would work. Maybe like plywood on top of the wire for shade? 
I could also make a cage from the beginning. I am thinking at least 4 feet by 2 feet. I just got paid ( A LOTTT) so I will have enough for all the supplies.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

What if I made something like this for a cage. It is off the ground so no mice or anything. The mesh bottom is easy to fix... All I need to do is put a rug on the top of it. Is this too small?
I could make it larger.. Have a area for him to play at the bottom of it?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

That would be great!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

How tall do you think it should be. The whole hutch? 
I was thinking of making it have a ramp down to the grass. So like on the left side of the hutch make a ramp to the ground. There would be wire surrounded around the wooden poles holding up the hutch.
Like this:
http://rabbithutchdesigns.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Cleo_Pet_Oakland_41_Inch_Hutch.jpg
But with the hutch in the picture in the earlier post.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

Double post :grumpy:
But of course I would increase the height of the hutch so the rabbit could stand up all the way from the ground. What do you think the height should be for the entire enclosure that would allow a rabbit to stand up in the hutch and on the ground after walking down the ramp. I was thinking feet high for the whole hutch...


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmm... I'm not all that sure. You have good plans there, i think it will work out great, just high enough so that the rabbit has room to hop around and stand up fully stretched. I also like the ramp idea, I think that would be great!!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 11, 2012)

And because there are "night animals" that can "easily kill" a rabbit in a hutch I have a dog carrier that I will put him in at nights. And if it gets too hot I will bring him in the garage and turn on a fan we have. Or sneak him inside ;]


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Excellent! You're very well prepared!! Good luck!!


----------



## majorv (Aug 13, 2012)

If the area was a garden beforethen I'm guessing the hutch will be in the sun? It would be better if it was under a tree. Also, you probably should build the roof on a slight slant so that water will run off. If it's wood you could put roofing paper & shingles over it to make the hutch waterproof. When we had a hutch we built a wood frame over the top andscrewed corrigated tin to it for the roof.Just some ideas.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Not planning to do it in the garden anymore! Whole new idea!! SMARTER TOO! 
Okay so I plan to make a hutch above ground level. The hutch will be 2 feet hortizontally, 4 feet vertically, and 4 feet tall. On the bottom of the hutch will be a run with the same lengths. There will be a ramp for him to get down there. I will place the shade next to the garden in the shade. In the hutch one foot of it will be made as a sleeping area. I would like to have a window in that room for a little air flow.. but with wire over it. 
Can I make the bottom wire (I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT WIRE lol) but have... like newspaper/hay on top. I could also have something else on top of the wire that I could replace and take out. I just want to make it so it doesn't smell and is easier to clean.

I plan to make it slanted! Thanks for the ideas! I plan to buy a tarp/waterproof when it rains in the later months.


UPDATE: 
My friend's parents rescue and also breed rabbits so they want to give me one. So after all I will be adopting.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you seen these threads? http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18240&forum_id=93 and http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14535&forum_id=1&page=1
Lots of good ideas and outdoor housing there.

Check this out too: http://www.therabbithouse.com/outdoor/index.asp
and this: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.227400590637009.55582.224203434290058&type=1
Oh, and this one, too http://www.facebook.com/Rabbitats/photos.

There should be plenty of ideas in all those


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

